# Suggestions for the caption text of this forum please



## W1zzard (May 5, 2011)

the text needs to precisify what this forum is for


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2011)

"The place to talk about the best way to store your porn precious data"


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2011)

MRCL said:


> "The place to talk about the best way to store your porn precious data"



this is the audio, video, home theater forum.

i just marked the caption line of "storage" red to illustrate which line of text i mean


----------



## Frederik S (May 5, 2011)

Headphones, headsets, speaker sets, sound cards and other Audio / Video related gear.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> Headphones, headsets, speaker sets, sound cards and other Audio / Video related gear.



someone seems biased Not that I have a better suggestion, but it seems you cover a specific area a bit more


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> Headphones, headsets, speaker sets, sound cards and other Audio / Video related gear.



too audio specific


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

To be honest, "sights and sounds" could apply. The title of the section I think is specific enough, does it really need explanation?


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> this is the audio, video, home theater forum.
> 
> i just marked the caption line of "storage" red to illustrate which line of text i mean



Fail me 

Sights and Sounds sounds good.


----------



## Frick (May 5, 2011)

So monitors go here?


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Headphones, speakers, sound cards, LCD TV's, HTPC's other Audio / Video related gear.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2011)

Maybe something like "Discussion for home theater systems and components, audio setups and home video gear"


----------



## Black Panther (May 5, 2011)

Frick said:


> So monitors go here?



I guess definitely.

For a caption, perhaps "Enriching our visual and auditory senses: discuss monitors, projectors, speakers, headphones, 3d eye-wear etc."


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

For all kinds of media & sound discussions.

... maybe.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 5, 2011)

"Surround sound, Projectors, Monitors, Headphones, & more!"


----------



## Fourstaff (May 5, 2011)

See title.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> See title.



Exactly


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 6, 2011)

*Thanks Wizzard for starting this forum*

Here is my suggestion.

Sound Cards, Headphones, Speakers, Monitors, HDTVs, Projectors etc...

See how things just get bigger and bigger.....


----------



## hellrazor (May 6, 2011)

Basically everything that people have been complaining about not having a section for?


----------



## stevednmc (May 6, 2011)

How about A/V, or even A/V hardware discussion forum?


----------



## Wyverex (May 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> For a caption, perhaps "Enriching our visual and auditory senses: discuss monitors, projectors, speakers, headphones, 3d eye-wear etc."


I like this


----------



## jimmyz (May 6, 2011)

How about :

"Dim the lights and crank it up , this is for all your A/V Home Theater topics."


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I guess definitely.
> 
> For a caption, perhaps "Enriching our visual and auditory senses: discuss monitors, projectors, speakers, headphones, 3d eye-wear etc."



this, 100%, minus the 3d part (honestly its a complete waste of time)


----------



## bokou (May 7, 2011)

"TV's, Projectors, Audio Equipment, Speakers, Headphones and the likes"?


----------



## Frick (May 7, 2011)

black panther said:


> i guess definitely.
> 
> For a caption, perhaps "enriching our visual and auditory senses: Discuss monitors, projectors, speakers, headphones, 3d eye-wear etc."





cheesy999 said:


> this, 100%, minus the 3d part (honestly its a complete waste of time)



+1.


----------



## imperialreign (May 9, 2011)

*PC & Home Entertainment Audio and Visual hardware, general multi-media discussion, configuration & setup*


----------



## Frizz (May 9, 2011)

*Entertainment systems, audio setup and TV/monitor discussions.*

Something simple and more informative than the title imo.


----------

